# how many owls/birds of prey do you keep ?



## rosy boa mad (Aug 17, 2008)

i was just wondering who keep owls/birds of prey and how many do they keep ,,, thanks , ben ,,


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

just the one at the moment, would have loads more if i could! im an owl girl through and through, but i do miss flying the falcons....

keeping an eye out for another barnie at the minute so will hopefully be 2 birds soon....


----------



## 53bird (Sep 30, 2009)

this is one of my dreams, and would love a falcon, hopefully in a few years time


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

2 Barn Owls, 2 Harris Hawks, a 1/4 Gyr x Saker Falcon and a European Eagle Owl here. :flrt:


----------



## rosy boa mad (Aug 17, 2008)

miss_ferret said:


> just the one at the moment, would have loads more if i could! im an owl girl through and through, but i do miss flying the falcons....
> 
> keeping an eye out for another barnie at the minute so will hopefully be 2 birds soon....


good look with the female barn owl search ,,, and an owl girl through and through thats good to hear as im an owl lad through and through its the best way to be


----------



## rosy boa mad (Aug 17, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> 2 Barn Owls, 2 Harris Hawks, a 1/4 Gyr x Saker Falcon and a European Eagle Owl here. :flrt:


quite an impressive collection there i might be getting a european in the next hatching season


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

rosy boa mad said:


> good look with the female barn owl search ,,, and an owl girl through and through thats good to hear as im an owl lad through and through its the best way to be


thanks, its always the way, when i bought munch you couldnt move for adult barn owls for sale, now im actually looking for one theres none to be found :devil:

i did make an attempt to lure train munch when he was younger in an attempt to get back some of what i miss about the falcons, lets just say he wasnt impressed :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## rosy boa mad (Aug 17, 2008)

my barn will fly in the aviaryjust need to get him on a creance and instead of another barn owl why not go for a smaller owl that will only take up half an aviary even tho a female wouldgoin with a male but ohwell haha


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

Sadly I own none, but I'd love a European Eagle Owl, it's just a question of time, space and money :lol2:


----------



## rosy boa mad (Aug 17, 2008)

cloggers said:


> Sadly I own none, but I'd love a European Eagle Owl, it's just a question of time, space and money :lol2:


well they are generally the problems as moneyis my problem at the moment


----------



## Spadger (Jun 16, 2009)

I have;
6 Harris Hawks
1 Redtail Hawk
1 White 7/8th Gyr x Saker
1 Black 7/8th Gyr x Saker
3 EE Owls
1 Peregrine 
1 Yellow Billed Kite ( Stunning Looking )
1 Little Owl
3 Barn Owls
1 Lannerette
2 Kestrels
1 Snowy Owl

But I am lucky enough to do this for a living.:2thumb:


----------



## 17624 (May 1, 2008)

Awesome collection spadger, ive just got one FHH at the mo but looking at getting an eagle in the next couple of seasons


----------



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)

One female Harris Hawk called KT..


----------



## CosmicCresties (Jan 2, 2012)

My next door neighbour has just got a barn owl, he is an awesome little fella.


----------



## Spadger (Jun 16, 2009)

CosmicCresties said:


> My next door neighbour has just got a barn owl, he is an awesome little fella.


Which one is awesome? The owl or the bloke next door lol:lol2:


----------



## CosmicCresties (Jan 2, 2012)

Ha, 

I hope he never reads this as he is a former kickboxing champion, but he is quite small :gasp:


----------



## Podarcis (Mar 1, 2010)

Well done guys. I would love to keep birds of prey, but circumstances mean that,a t the moment, I couldn't give these birds what they need. Hats off to you all as it is not an easy thing at all. Oh, and for the purposes of your survey, OP, I would like to keep vultures and buzzards.


----------



## bitis (Aug 14, 2008)

i used to fly 2 female goshawks 1 male goshawk and a female harris hawk. gave up last year as so much time required.
still flying a mates falcon. plan for next year is to start hunting with an eagle.


----------



## simonreptilecrazy (Feb 12, 2010)

*hi*

i have a female and male harris hawk female is hunting and is 6 years of age and male is 52 weeks old so got some training to do when they come out of molt


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

1 male and 1 female barn owl here


----------



## Spadger (Jun 16, 2009)

Just added 3 Tawny owls and 2 bengal eagle owls to list.


----------



## Jesss (Mar 24, 2011)

I'll be getting my snowy owl chick in 2-3 weeks


----------



## Spadger (Jun 16, 2009)

Where abouts in York are u ?


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

3 for me, a vermiculated eagle owl, a male common buzzard, and a female common buzzard :2thumb:


----------



## Spadger (Jun 16, 2009)

Jesss said:


> I'll be getting my snowy owl chick in 2-3 weeks


Tell Ryan I am sorry to hear his owl died today but its a shame he wouldnt even pay for a blood test to try to find out what was wrong with it :censor:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Adding another two harris hawks to the list this year. : victory:


----------



## Spadger (Jun 16, 2009)

LoveForLizards said:


> Adding another two harris hawks to the list this year. : victory:


You'll have as many as me soon lol


----------



## rosy boa mad (Aug 17, 2008)

ive now got : 

3 tawnys
3 african spotted eagle owls 
1 barn owl
1 little owl
1 sunda scops owl
1 snowy owl
1 chaco owl 
1 burrowing owl


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Spadger said:


> You'll have as many as me soon lol


Oh God I hope not, we have our hands full enough as it is, I don't know how you do it. :lol2:

Would give any of them up for the world, though. :2thumb:


----------

